# Breeding red German beauty homer cock with Yellow German beauty female



## Zeeshanmasroor (Jun 11, 2017)

What kind of results can be expected?


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

The babies will be reds, but the cocks from the mating will carry the gene for dilute (yellow), and may give yellow babies in the next generation.


----------

